# Corba Sun Example -> no Hell0POA.java



## root84 (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute versucht einige corba Tutorials zu verstehen. Am besten hat mir das von Sun gefallen.
Jedoch erzeugt der IDL Compiler idlj keine HelloPOA.java Datei, was er aber eigentlcih tun sollte....

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Habe alles eigentlich so gemacht wie beschrieben.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## byte (9. Jul 2008)

Wie putzig, Corba hab ich seit dem Studium nicht mehr gehört. Dachte das wäre längst ausgestorben. :lol: 

Mal im Ernst: Corba ist ausgestorben!


----------



## root84 (9. Jul 2008)

Das hilft mir nur leider nicht, da ICH es noch im Studium machen muss  :roll: 

Würde auch lieber andere Dinge machen, aber ich kann mir die Themen und Module leider nicht aussuchen....


----------



## byte (10. Jul 2008)

Mit Deiner Fehlerbeschreibung kann man auch nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Helfen wird da schwierig.


----------



## root84 (10. Jul 2008)

Tut mir leid, dass ich so undeutlich war.
Hatte halt nur alles genauso gemacht, wie es im Tutorial stand. Sprich, folgendes idl Interface geschrieben:



```
module HelloApp
{
  interface Hello
  {
    string sayHello();
    oneway void shutdown();
  };
};
```

Diese habe ich mit dem idlj Compiler übersetzt, und sollte folgende Dateien erhalten:


 - *HelloPOA.java*
 - _HelloStub.java
 - Hello.java
 - HelloHelper.java
 - HelloHolder.java
 - HelloOperations.java

Die *HelloPOA.java* fehlt jedoch... Mein Code ist dem im Tutorial jedoch exakt gleich. Daher frage ich mich, wo diese Datei ist.

Folgende Java Version nutze ich: _java version "1.6.0_05"_
Betriebssystem ist ein Mac OS 10.5.

Sollte es noch weitere Fragen geben, werde ich diese natürlich noch beantworten  :wink: 

Gruß Ingo


----------

